# A miracle Generic 5x5x5 parity algorithm?



## Funkboy (Dec 24, 2009)

Is there a algorithm that works with all parity problems? (No speed solving ones please) I would really like to work on memorizing the 5x5x5 regular algorithms.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 24, 2009)

If there's parity on a 5x5, any algorithm that fixes parity will fix it... I don't really understand what you want.


----------



## chris410 (Dec 24, 2009)

Look into this thread:

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17863

There is a case referenced which I believe works for all cases however, you may have to execute it several times to fix parity. I just started playing around with the 5x5 (intuitive) so I am almost to the point where I need to figure out parity so the thread I referenced should help, I am going to experiment with the algs posted in the thread.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2009)

Funkboy said:


> Is there a algorithm that works with all parity problems?


Yes: r


----------



## Stefan (Dec 24, 2009)

cmowla said:


> Any 2-cycle parity alg can be manipulated and/or repeated in a specific way to resolve all parity problems.


Repeated?! Why, isn't parity resolved after the first time?


----------

